# fungal consult



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Well, when the dead spots below were smaller, I had just thought they were neighborly dog stains as usual. However, it now looks to be spreading, so I inspected further today. I think I definitely see a few Brown Patch lesions, but thought I'd post for confirmation and feedback. Its a real shame too, because I'd just been espousing the benefits of a good preventative fungicide rotation. I need to go back and see if I miscalculated an application rate somewhere I guess.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

What's your fungicide plan?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Sure looks like brown patch to me--though your eyes are probably much better than mine on the matter.
Which section of grass is this? Seems like I remember this area being bluegrass. I looked into disease susceptibility of bluegrass last month and came away thinking that brown patch is less common in bluegrass than in fescue.

From what I understand, even ideally executed preventative treatments offer no guarantees.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> What's your fungicide plan?


Here's an excerpt of my journal with just fungicide. After taking a look, I remembered I missed my application last weekend. Had been deciding on rotation back to Strobie or M5, but got caught up with Father's Day festivities.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

social port said:


> Sure looks like brown patch to me--though your eyes are probably much better than mine on the matter.
> Which section of grass is this? Seems like I remember this area being bluegrass. I looked into disease susceptibility of bluegrass last month and came away thinking that brown patch is less common in bluegrass than in fescue.
> 
> From what I understand, even ideally executed preventative treatments offer no guarantees.


Yeah, the KBG is way less susceptible in my experience, and was one of the reasons I reno'd to all KBG originally. However, this is the section of the lawn that I oversewed Firecracker SLS TTTF into last Fall (was wanting some deeper color at the time). My guess is that it probably started there. It'll be interesting to see if I can cut it off. Glass half full... guess I had been needing an excuse to reno again.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Sorry, @vnephologist . That really stinks. Makes me second-guess using firecracker this year. 
Summer is the worst.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Also, speaking of glass half full
This seems to be less of a strike against KBG in the transition zone and more of the same old story of fescue in the transition zone.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

All the blades posted look like tttf.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

g-man said:


> All the blades posted look like tttf.


Yeah, you're right. I'm pretty sure there was some affected KBG as well though. I'll check more closely tomorrow. What's interesting is that I didn't realize just how much overseeded TTTF had come up. But it does make sense because I seeded 100% TTTF in my backyard and it looked pitiful by the end of Winter, but came roaring to life this Spring and looks really nice now. I guess perhaps the same thing happened in this strip, but I didn't really notice.

During my close inspection, I also found some really broad KY-31 like blades that were horribly affected (of course), leading me to believe I didn't do a good job killing off everything during my original reno a couple of years ago. Maybe I'll do a sectional reno kind of thing in the Fall. This strip could really use a soil transplant anyway. Barenbrug has offered some Barserati, so maybe I'll make it a mono. Hmm...


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Any concerns using chlorothalonil? For ppe, it says to use a respirator with an organic vapor filter. I guess toxic fumes?


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Any concerns using chlorothalonil? For ppe, it says to use a respirator with an organic vapor filter. I guess toxic fumes?


I wondered if anyone would catch it.  I know it's always a big debate because of its labeling. Often times, I just refer to it by its FRAC category (M5) to not be too obvious. In my haste, I didn't change it from my journal screenshot yesterday. I did a ton of research into its label history before deciding to use last year and felt it was safe given my location and environmental factors. I do always take precautions when applying any chemicals and the version I use has a really thick tackifier that actually makes it difficult to spray and keeps airborne drift to a minimum. In my research, it was just hard to find another good nonsystemic alternative. Always open to suggestions though.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Chlorothalonil is supposed to be really good since it's MOA is M5 and that is a multi site. I use azoxy, thiophanate methyl, propiconazole, and flutolanil. 4 different MOAs. I mix 2 if doing a curative but I'm trying a preventative program with 1 at a time at the preventative rates. Azoxy doesn't do dollar spot but that's the only common gap. So, a mix is the best but yow it's pricey. I'm hoping the 1 at a time works. So far so good. Just got a ton of rain so we'll see next week if it becomes a mess. I was trying to follow the labels but there are so few for residential. Most seem to be for golf or places where people don't frequent. Like you, I'm open to suggestions for other MOA options.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Yeah, I think we're on the same page. I thought I had a great combo until this week. I did miss last week's application, and that may be a clue that when following a high input approach, missing an application could mean the turf is actually more susceptible? Or it may just be bad luck. Anyway, we're forecast for ~1" more rain over the next two days with lows in the mid 70's, so I snuck out between showers this morning and hit it hard with 0.78 oz/M (22.9% AI) of azoxy and 7.11 oz/M (29.6% AI)of M5. BTW @g-man, KBG is looking pretty good. Very few lesions. Stupid TTTF!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's what I noticed in my yard. The TTTF is taking a beating from the low mow plus heat. I dont mind if it all goes away. I need a reno.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

g-man said:


> That's what I noticed in my yard. The TTTF is taking a beating from the low mow plus heat. I dont mind if it all goes away. I need a reno.


I think I'm on the same page as you. Today's fungicide app may be my last in the strip by the street.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

You're farther south than me and TTTF is worse than KBG for fungus? What?


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> You're farther south than me and TTTF is worse than KBG for fungus? What?


For BP, yes!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

vnephologist said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > You're farther south than me and TTTF is worse than KBG for fungus? What?
> ...


Awww man. Now you're making me reconsider my reno plans...


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Very few fungus issues with KBG here as well. TTTF is a fungus magnet, and not just for BP. If you need to selectively remove TTTF from KBG, just don't use fungicide in the summer.

@Suburban Jungle Life disease pressure is huge here in the transition zone in the summer. You may be just fine further north with fescue.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Fungal activity seems to have been stopped. Not sure on the consensus for disturbing the infected area, but I couldn't stand the brown and also figured it could use some air, so I took the leaf rake to it this AM and pulled out a lot of the dead stuff. When I was done, I actually wondered if the whole lawn could benefit from the ventilation. I know I could benefit from the workout!


----------

